# الطلاق في المسيحية



## Senamor (3 مارس 2011)

*هل الطلاق مباح في المسيحية  ؟؟*



*اذا اتزوجو اثنين واختلفو حلال الطلاق او لا*


----------



## تيمو (3 مارس 2011)

الأصل بالزواج هو الوحدانية بين الرجل وإمرأته، فلا يعودان شخصان بل واحد .. فما جمعه الله لا يُفرّقه إنسان ..

وأيضاً لا يوجد شيء اسمه حلال وحرام بالمسيحية، فالحلال والحرام تُعتبر نواميس حررنا منها المسيح ..

شكراً


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 مارس 2011)

لا طلاق إلاَّ لعلة الزنى

هذا هو حكم ربنا الذى خلق آدم وحواء ، رجل واحد لإمرأة واحدة ، وقد إستمرت حياتهما معاً للنهاية

هذا هو المثال الأول الذى يريد الله أن يرجعنا إليه


----------



## Critic (3 مارس 2011)

*



هل الطلاق مباح في المسيحية ؟؟

اذا اتزوجو اثنين واختلفو حلال الطلاق او لا

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا السبب الوحيد لكسر تلك العلاقة المقدسة هو علة الزنى لدخول طرف ثالث فى العلاقة فيكسرها

العلاقة بين الزوج و الزوجة مقدسة جدا اقوى علاقة فى الحياة
و الكتاب المقدس يقول " لانه هكذا يترك الرجل اباه و امه و يلتصق بامرأته" و " يكونوا جسدا واحدا"

هل اذا اختلفت مع امك او خاك او اختك ستتخلى عنهم و تاتى بغيرهم ؟!

فما ادراك ان علاقة الزواج المقدس فى المسيحة اقوى من الاخوية و الامومة و كل العلاقات !*


----------



## bob (3 مارس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *هل الطلاق مباح في المسيحية  ؟؟*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
قاله السيد المسيح عندما جاء إليه الفريسيون ليجرّبوه:لا يحل للرجل ان يطلق امراءته
فأجاب وقال لهم: أما قرأتم أن الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكراً وأنثى وقال: من أجل هذا يترك الرجل وأباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً؟ إذاً ليسا بعد اثنان، بل جسد واحد. فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان.
قالوا له: فلماذا أوصى موسى أن يعطى كتاب طلاق فتطلق؟ قال لمهم: إن موسى من أجل قساوة قلوبكم آّن لكم أن تُطلقوا نساءكم، ولكن من البدء لم يكن هذا. وأقول لكم: إن من طلق امرأته إلا بسبب الزنا وتزوج بأخرى يزني، والذي يتزوج بمطلقة يزني" (متى 19:3-9).*
*الوحدة تقوم على أساس أن يتخذ الرجل الواحد امرأة واحدة فقد جاء في رسالة بولس الرسول لأهل كورنثوس: "ليكن لكل واحد امرأته، وليكن لكل واحدة رجلها" (1كورنثوس 7:2).*
*و الزواج المسيحي يجب أن يقوم على أساس المحبة والاحترام والتفاهم المتبادل بين الزوجين .
و لذلك لا يوجد في المسيحية طلاق لانه كما قال اخوتي " لانه هكذا يترك الرجل اباه و امه و يلتصق بامرأته" و " يكونوا جسدا واحدا"*


----------



## Senamor (3 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *لا السبب الوحيد لكسر تلك العلاقة المقدسة هو علة الزنى لدخول طرف ثالث فى العلاقة فيكسرها*
> 
> *العلاقة بين الزوج و الزوجة مقدسة جدا اقوى علاقة فى الحياة*
> *و الكتاب المقدس يقول " لانه هكذا يترك الرجل اباه و امه و يلتصق بامرأته" و " يكونوا جسدا واحدا"*
> ...


 

*لا لا مش معقووول انا اول مره اسمع ذا الكلام كيف بتعيش مع وحده غير متفاهم معاها*




Critic قال:


> *هل اذا اختلفت مع امك او خاك او اختك ستتخلى عنهم و تاتى بغيرهم ؟!*


 
*في فرق بين الاختلاف وعدم التفاهم*

*الام والاخ عايشين مع بعض واكيد التفاهم موجود*

*لكن اتزوج وحده من بيئه اخرى وماتفاهم معاها واجبر نفسي اني اعيش طول عمري مع وحدة ماعرف اكلمها او اتفاهم معاها مهما كانت علاقة الزواج*

*والله قووووووووووية*


----------



## تيمو (3 مارس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *لكن اتزوج وحده من بيئه اخرى وماتفاهم معاها واجبر نفسي اني اعيش طول عمري مع وحدة ماعرف اكلمها او اتفاهم معاها مهما كانت علاقة الزواج*
> 
> *والله قووووووووووية*


 
ولذلك يوجد فترة خطوبة، فيها تتعرّف على الفتاة، فإذا لم تتوافقان عندها يعود القرار للخطيبين للإنفصال من عدمه. 

طبعاً عليك إجبار نفسك أن تعيش معها طالما لا يوجد مانع يجعلك تتابع، الأصل في العلاقة الزوجية وخصوصاً من الزوج هي التضحية في سبيل زوجته تماماً كما ضحّى المسيح من أجل كنيسته، فهل تعرف ما معنى تضحية وبذل ذات من أجل شخص آخر؟

طبعاً وللأسف، لأن عقلية مجتمعنا ونظرته للزواج ارتبطت بعقد (ن*اح) ليس إلا، لذلك تجد سهولة في تبديل الزوجة مثل تبديل أي قطعة أثاث ! 

فمما لا شك فيه أن الدخول في مؤسسة الزوجية وهناك معرفة بأن باب الطلاق مشرّع على مصراعيه، سيُفشل هذه العلاقة من الأساس، ولذلك مثلاً حالات الطلاق في الممكلة العربية السعودية وصلت لأرقام مذهلة تعدّت 50% من حالات الزواج الجديدة.

فالطلاق عندما يكون سهل كسهولة قولة صباح الخير يعني أن الجدّية في الإرتباط خالية من المسؤولية والتضحية وبذل الذات في سبيل الزوجة والشريكة، وفي سبيل الزوج والشريك ، لأنهما سيكونان بالتأكيد كجسدٍ واحد يُراعيان حقوق ومشاعر وكرامة الآخر ! 

فكلمة طلاق تعني عدم راحة، خوف دائم، وإسأل بنات حوا ممن أباحت لهم شريعتهم الطلاق كيف يحسدون المسيحية على أن زوجها لا يستطيع الزواج عليها أو تطليقها بعد عشرة عمر دامت عشرات السنين ..

شكراً


----------



## Critic (3 مارس 2011)

*



لا لا مش معقووول انا اول مره اسمع ذا الكلام كيف بتعيش مع وحده غير متفاهم معاها

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هو حد اجبرك على اختيار واحدة غير مفاعم معاها ؟*
*اومال فترة الخطوبة اتعلمت ليه*

* هل تقدر تقول :*

*انا مقدرش اعيش مع امى لانى مش متفاهم معاها و هطلقها و اجيب امى تانية ؟!*

*



في فرق بين الاختلاف وعدم التفاهم

الام والاخ عايشين مع بعض واكيد التفاهم موجود

أنقر للتوسيع...

**و من اين نشأ التفاهم بين الام و الابن ؟*
*اليس من الحب المتبادل الغير مشروط ؟*

*لو وجد هذا الحب بين الزوجين ستكون علاقتهم اقوى من الام و الابن و هذا ما يحدث فى المسيحية لذلك لن تفهمه لانك لم تعتاد الحب الغير مشورط !*
*اذا كان الاله الذى تعبده انت نفسه يبغض من يبعدوا عنه فكيف ستفهم الحب المسيحى الذى هو (الاغابى) اسمى انواع الحب رقيا ..حب دون اى شروط او قيود اكبر مثال عليه حب السيد المسيح لنا جميعا و بذل نفسه من اجلنا و نحن خطاه و هذا هو الحب المنشود فى المسيحية*


*و من قال لك ان جميع الامهات متفاهيمن من ابنائهم ؟!*
*هناك من فى صراع و شكاوى ليل نهار مع ابنائهم و مع ذلك لا نجد ابن تخلى عن امه و اتى بغيرها !*
*كما قلت الزواج فى المسيحية اقوى علاقة على الاطلاق*


*



لكن اتزوج وحده من بيئه اخرى وماتفاهم معاها واجبر نفسي اني اعيش طول عمري مع وحدة ماعرف اكلمها او اتفاهم معاها مهما كانت علاقة الزواج
والله قووووووووووية

أنقر للتوسيع...

تجبر نفسك !
هل هناك من اجبرك عند اختيارها ؟!
هل كنت تكرهها عند اختيارها ؟!
هل كنت ناضجا كفاية ؟!

بمجرد انك اخترتها فأنت تتعهد بحبها مدى الحياة و وجود الحب الغير مشروط يحل كل المشاكل و يولد التفاهم مهما كان الاختلاف بينهم

لن تستوعب هذا كليا لان هذا سر يشعر به المسيحيين فقط بسبب روح الله الموجود داخلنا
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 مارس 2011)

المسيحية هى دين عظيم


----------



## Senamor (3 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> ولذلك يوجد فترة خطوبة، فيها تتعرّف على الفتاة، فإذا لم تتوافقان عندها يعود القرار للخطيبين للإنفصال من عدمه.


 
*فترة الخطوبه مستحيل تعرف امكانية التفاهم مع بعض او لا لأنكم ماراح تكونو في بيت واحد لكي تتفاهمو !!!!*




MeToo قال:


> طبعاً عليك إجبار نفسك أن تعيش معها طالما لا يوجد مانع يجعلك تتابع، الأصل في العلاقة الزوجية وخصوصاً من الزوج هي التضحية في سبيل زوجته تماماً كما ضحّى المسيح من أجل كنيسته، فهل تعرف ما معنى تضحية وبذل ذات من أجل شخص آخر؟


 
* هل التضحية هي ان تجلسو في خصام ومشاجرات وعدم تفاهم  مدى الحياة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*






MeToo قال:


> فمما لا شك فيه أن الدخول في مؤسسة الزوجية وهناك معرفة بأن باب الطلاق مشرّع على مصراعيه، سيُفشل هذه العلاقة من الأساس، ولذلك مثلاً حالات الطلاق في الممكلة العربية السعودية وصلت لأرقام مذهلة تعدّت 50% من حالات الزواج الجديدة.


 

*لاتتكلم كلام مسترسل وتفتري على احد*

*انا عايش في السعودية 18 سنه ونسبة الطلاق قليله جدا ولم اسمع بأحد جيراننا او من نعرفهم تطلق قبل كذا* 





MeToo قال:


> فالطلاق عندما يكون سهل كسهولة قولة صباح الخير يعني أن الجدّية في الإرتباط خالية من المسؤولية والتضحية وبذل الذات في سبيل الزوجة والشريكة، وفي سبيل الزوج والشريك ، لأنهما سيكونان بالتأكيد كجسدٍ واحد يُراعيان حقوق ومشاعر وكرامة الآخر !
> شكراً


 

*ومين قال الطلاق سهل ؟؟*

*الطلاق اكيد يحتاج له تفكير سنه او سنتين ولكن انتم محرمين الطلاق للابد*


----------



## Critic (3 مارس 2011)

*الاخ السائل*
*نحن عرضنا الاجابة المسيحية على سؤالك*

*اذا كان لك وجهة نظر مختلفة فهى لا تخصنا و لا صدى لها ....!*


----------



## Senamor (3 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *لن تستوعب هذا كليا لان هذا سر يشعر به المسيحيين فقط بسبب روح الله الموجود داخلنا*


 
*اخي لنتحدث بعقل قليلا *

*اكثر من مليون ونص قبطي في مصر تركو المسيحية بسبب تشريع الطلاق*


*وانا ماجبت شي من عندي انا بحثت قليلا ووجدت مقاطع كثير توضح نفور مسيحيين كثير من تشريع الطلاق*


*اين الروح اللي تتكلم عليها؟*


----------



## Senamor (3 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *الاخ السائل*
> *نحن عرضنا الاجابة المسيحية على سؤالك*
> 
> *اذا كان لك وجهة نظر مختلفة فهى لا تخصنا و لا صدى لها ....!*


 

*اوكي مشكورين*


----------



## قمر الشام (3 مارس 2011)

*سلام ونعمة..*

*أخي العزيز senamor*

*رداً على مشاركتك  #6*

*الزواج في المسيحية مقدس..*

*بمعنى..*

*لا يختار الشريكين بعضهما البعض بالصدفة أو بالقرعة..  *

*بل على أساس قوي يبدأ بالقبول و المحبة و يستمر بالتفاهم والاحترام المتبادل..*

*الطلاق مرفوض في المسيحية إلا في حالة الزنى..*

*لكن في أيامنا هذه يحدث الطلاق لأسباب كثيرة غير الزنى.. *
*مع أن هذا خاطئ لكن يحدث..*

*قد يقول أحد الطرفين أنني لم أعد أطيق العيش مع الطرف الآخر.. لكن هذا لا يبرر  الطلاق ..*
*لأن الطرفين قد **أقسما أثناء مراسم الزواج بالعيش معاً بالسراء والضراء.. بالصحة والمرض.. والقسم أمام الله لا يحنث..*

*لكن إن حدث هذا الطلاق لغير سبب الزنى.. يتحمل الطرفين تبعات مخالفة تعاليم الرب يسوع..*

*شكراً*


----------



## Critic (3 مارس 2011)

*



اخي لنتحدث بعقل قليلا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *اكثر من مليون ونص قبطي في مصر تركو المسيحية بسبب تشريع الطلاق*


 
*ده هراء يا غالى لا الارقام دى حقيقية و لا الاسباب دى صحيحة*

*و ارجع و اقول على فرض ان ده صحيح مثلا يعنى فهذا لا يشكل فرق*

*اما عن تلك الروح : مش كل مسيحى هو مسيحى حقيقى فهناك مسيحى اسما فقط و بعيد كل البعد عن حياة المسيحية*

*و لو اجتمع مليار مليار شخص على ترك المسيح و تعاليمه فهذا لا يثبت صحة ما فعلوه*

*انا قدمت اجابتى يا غالى و نظرة المسيحية لتلك العلاقة المقدسة لو فيه سؤال تانى اتفضل بطرحه فى موضوع جديد لان لكل موضوع سؤال*
*و اسف لو اسلوبى كان حاد او ضايقك*
*مودتى ....*


----------



## Senamor (3 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *ده هراء يا غالى لا الارقام دى حقيقية و لا الاسباب دى صحيحة*
> 
> *و ارجع و اقول على فرض ان ده صحيح مثلا يعنى فهذا لا يشكل فرق*
> 
> ...


 
*غلطان *

*كلامه مدعوم بوثائق ومستندات وكان مستعد يحطها في قناة الجزيرة عشان يثبت صحة كلامه*


----------



## bob (3 مارس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *غلطان *
> 
> *كلامه مدعوم بوثائق ومستندات وكان مستعد يحطها في قناة الجزيرة عشان يثبت صحة كلامه*



*يا استاذي العزيز حتي لو الكلام ده صح مع اني مش مقتنع باي كلام من ده برضه لايحل لاي شخص مهما كان مكانته ان يطلق امراته الا لعله الزني 
و الرب يسوع قال"متى 24: 35 السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول" فلا يستطيع احد ان يخالف كلام الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## Critic (3 مارس 2011)

*



غلطان 

كلامه مدعوم بوثائق ومستندات وكان مستعد يحطها في قناة الجزيرة عشان يثبت صحة كلامه

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا وثائق و لا مستندات*
*بالنظر الى عدد الاقباط الفعلى يستحيل ان يكون هذا العدد حقيقى*

*



و لو اجتمع مليار مليار شخص على ترك المسيح و تعاليمه فهذا لا يثبت صحة ما فعلوه

أنقر للتوسيع...

**انت الان تسأل فى المسيحية*
*فما علاقتنا بمن يخالف تعاليم المسيحية ؟*


----------



## احلى ديانة (3 مارس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *غلطان *
> 
> *كلامه مدعوم بوثائق ومستندات وكان مستعد يحطها في قناة الجزيرة عشان يثبت صحة كلامه*



القسم هنا مش علشان مناقشة فيديوهات
عندك مادة حوارية اتكلم فيها 
مش عندك
انت سالت سوال والاخوة الافاضل ردو عليك من منطلق المسيحية 
فاذا كنت لا تستوعب الاجابة فهذا شانك انت
ولكن لا تحضر لنا فيديو لشخص غير معترف بية من الكنيسة 
اولا مكتوب اعتراف الكنيسة الفبطية وهو غير معترف بة من الكنيسة
وبعد الاحيان قلتوا راهب وهو متزوج ولا يوجد رهبان متزوجين

سوالك تم الاجابة علية من قبل الاخوة

اى كلام فى الى موجود فى الفيديو هبلغ بية الادارة
عندك سوال تانى افتح موضوع جديد لان ممنوع اكتر من سوال فى موضوع واحد​


----------



## apostle.paul (3 مارس 2011)

*راس الكنيسة القبطية هو قداسة البابا المعظم البابا شنودة الثالث خليفة مارمرقس كاروز الديار المصرية *
*الطلاق فى المسيحية لعلة الزنى دا اللى قاله المسيح او يغير دينه ويترك الايمان المسيحى المستقيم ويجرى وراء الهه اخرى *
*غير كدا علاقة العهد فى الزيجة قائمة **اى سؤال تانى يا حبيبى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 مارس 2011)

*اللى يقبل المسيح الهه ومخلصه يقبل كل ماقاله وعلمه 
مش هتقبله يخلصك وتيجى عن الزواج تقوله لا مؤاخذة انا تخلصنى اة بس انا تجوز واطلق على مزاجى 
الفكر الالهى يقول لكل رجل امراته بعلاقة عهد الذى اقامها بينهما هو الله نفسه بحلول روح الله عليهم ولا ينفصل العهد بينهم الا لو ترك احداهما الاخر بالزنا سواء جسدى مع اخر او روحى بترك الايمان وعبادة الهه وثنية اخرى 
*


----------



## My Rock (3 مارس 2011)

تمت الإجابة على السؤال
يُغلق بسبب المجادلة و الإستمرار بالخروج عن لموضوع من قِبل صاحب الموضوع


----------

